# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Amiga Motel - Khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

- Điện thoại: 02-3672-7970

- Địa chỉ: 193-3 Yeonji-dong Jongno-gu Seoul
서울특별시 종로구 연지동 193-9번지

- Trang thiết bị: 30 phòng, bãi đỗ 5 xe, TV, điều hòa không khí, tủ lạnh, máy tính truy cập Internet, bồn tắm, bidet, máy sấy tóc, nước uống.

- Tiện nghi: Phòng đa năng, phòng máy tính và phòng giặt.

- Giá tiền (KRW): 35.000 ~ 80.000

- Giao thông: Bắt tàu điện ngầm trên đường tàu số 1 đến ga Jongno 5-ga, cửa ra số 1. Hoặc bắt xe buýt Airport Limousine 6002 đến Jongno 5-ga và đi bộ 10 phút đến Jongno 5-ga

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Từ cửa ra số 1 của ga Jongno 5-ga trên đường tàu số 1 đi bộ đến ngõ rẽ cạnh hiệu thuốc Boryung thì rẽ phải và tiếp tục đi bộ khoảng 150m. Rẽ phải vào ngõ có khách sạn Lee's Hotel thì thấy Amiga Motel ở ngay bên phải khách sạn.



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

